# algae duty...what do you have?



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

i got a pair of otos to get the algae cleaned off...would a pleco be better? or did i make the right choice? :fun:


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Personally I have bristlenose catfish but oto's are great! As well as eating the algae in your tank they're also really active, interesting fish. If you have room get some more, ideally they like to be kept in groups of at least six


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have otos, bristlenoses, clown plecos and rubberlips, along with applesnails, Chinese algae eaters and Siamese algae eaters. Depending on the tank set up and if you have live plants, driftwood etc, it all makes a difference. Not all algae eaters eat the same type of algae so in a large tanks it's best to have a combination. It also depends on the other fish in the tank, CAEs do not go with all fish.
My favorite of the ones I have has got to be my CAE in a 15 gal with 3 dwarf puffers. He is the only algae eater in there and keeps it spotless.
Rubberlips also seem to do a very good job as do bristlenoses but they are less effective on plants. Otos and SAEs do a much better job there. SAEs are less effective on tank walls. But then again they are the only ones that eat hair algae.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Out of those two you made the right choice. Generally Plecos get to large for a 29gallon tank.


----------

